# PCI to PCI Express converter



## livelong93 (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there such a thing? I'm trying to find out if theres a way to turn my PCI slot into a PCI-express slot. If there is such a thing, whats the price?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

No there is no such thing. A new motherboard is required to achieve a PCIe slot for you. Sorry.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yea sorry no such thing exists


----------

